# Wow I new the DBZ movie would be bad but come on. First screens of Piccolo.



## Superrazien (Sep 3, 2008)

What did the do to my childhood

Source
hiteii


----------



## Bonds (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm only going to go see it for the lulz. I expect it to be one of the worst movies ever though.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 3, 2008)

lololololololololololololololollollolol.

That top picture looks like Damaskinos from Blade 2.


----------



## Felix (Sep 3, 2008)

How does it manage to continue looking bad


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> What did the do to my childhood



Unfortunately, they gang raped it


----------



## Serp (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats not green


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 3, 2008)

uffffffffffff

ufff

ufffffffffff

uffffffff

uffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

ufff

ufffffffffffffffffff


ufffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Ulquiorra (Sep 3, 2008)

I nearly evacuated my stomach when I saw those pics.  But, maybe it isn't as bad as it seems.  Maybe somehow, some way, it won't be as bad as I fear.

Maybe...


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL Piccolo


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 3, 2008)

Hahahahahahhahaha...

That's fucking gay.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 3, 2008)

what the fuck have they done???


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 3, 2008)

You know, I was being optimistic this whole time.  I tried convincing people to give it a try, it is a movie adaptation so it'll be hard to translate an entire arc into one film.  And Marsden did seem quite enthusiastic about the part which made me a bit happy.  I can deal with the lack of antennae, but this is just too much for me.  Its fucking ridiculous.  Its as if they don't even care about the source material at all.  I am fucking raging right now.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 3, 2008)

*FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKK!!!!*


----------



## MS81 (Sep 3, 2008)

chi-chi is hot (she's from Real world San Francisco).


----------



## Emery (Sep 3, 2008)

I


*Spoiler*: __ 



*RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGED*


----------



## escamoh (Sep 3, 2008)

i posted this in the other thread



that's the piccolo who's in the film, not his son (the piccolo everyone is familiar with)


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2008)

lol, at least our expectations have been lowered even further.  If it's even a mediocre film at this point...we will rave afterwards.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

Man, this movie is gonna rock! THE DRAGON! ROCK THE DRAGON! DRAGON BALL Z! AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Seriously. That doesn't even look like Piccolo Daimo or however you spell it. Don't try to save the movie any face.


----------



## colours (Sep 3, 2008)

Serp said:


> Thats not green



that was my first though T_T


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 3, 2008)

hey i think it looks better.... oh wait i was thinking about... nothing it sucks


----------



## batanga (Sep 3, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> What did the do to my childhood


Nothing since your childhood is in the past, why would something that comes out NOW affect it in any way?

Never was interested in this movie, I don't really care how crappy it's gonna be.


----------



## Seany (Sep 3, 2008)

Well he looks more like a vampire than a namek. I don't see why they didn't give him a green tone..

Anyway, i don't think it's that bad really. They have changed alot already, so this isn't a shock to me.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

Barring any straight-to-DVD films in recent history, I doubt any movie will ever live up to this much fail.


----------



## Seany (Sep 3, 2008)

Aw come on guys give it a chance. The action could still be really good.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 3, 2008)

It could just be the lighting that makes him look not green...

HAVE HOPE YOU BASTARDS!!!


----------



## Zetta (Sep 3, 2008)

Why the fuck isn't Picollo Daimao green?


----------



## Batman (Sep 3, 2008)

Seriously what the fuck is with Dracculo. And Why does he look like Voldemort???????????


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow! That looks exactly like the original characters!


----------



## Koi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wait wait wait.  What?  That's.. seriously?

*cries*


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2008)

escamoh said:


> i posted this in the other thread
> 
> 
> 
> that's the piccolo who's in the film, not his son (the piccolo everyone is familiar with)



He's still green...what the fuck, can't they make the custom green?


----------



## T4R0K (Sep 3, 2008)

WAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAAHHIHHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHHHHOHO
HOOHOHOHOHOOHEHEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHEHE !!!!

OMFG ! I lol'd !! Hahaha...

OMG, I can't even start to imagine the laughter riot in the theaters when they see that stuff !!! HOhohohohoho !!!

:lol Aaaahh... It looks so ugly it's going to be epic ! 

Advice : you MUST be drunk when you see that movie ! (waiting for the DVD, doritos and pals recommended)


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh stop whining, we'dd all knew they were going to be *loosely* based on Dragon Ball manga, more focused on Chinese or Japanese Mithology over Space Monkeys.
And Picolo's actor is James Marsters, JAMES FUCKING MARSTERS, William The Bloody, he who used to be Brainiac back when Smallville was cool, and voiced Lex Luthor.
Fuck lookalikes. They've been fucking up the super hero movie genre for years anyway, and not untill they started replacing them with actuall talent (Iron Man, Hulk, Dark Knight) is when they actually started being good. Same goes for nigh impossible to replicate Manga features.
Long story short, shut up, this is only borrowed material anyway, so don't go whining because he isn't green, because that's not the direction their going through, regardless of the fans (half of wich are awesome, half of wich are weeabos), and from all the shit that's gona came out of that crap, Piccolo's performance is gonna be by far the least to worry about.
Don't like it, proove you're not a weeabo, and don't go see it unless the reviews happen to by any chance be great.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 3, 2008)

When I first heard about the DBZ movie, and who they planned on casting for it, I didn't want to watch it at all.

Now, I've come to the conclusion that I have nothing to lose, besides $7.50, and that this movie is going to be so bad that it'll actually be good.  I can't wait to see it now.

This is gonna be funny.

edit: Banhammer.... calm down.


----------



## Kamina (Sep 3, 2008)

They have turned him gay..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 3, 2008)

escamoh said:


> i posted this in the other thread
> 
> 
> 
> that's the piccolo who's in the film, not his son (the piccolo everyone is familiar with)



that's also the goku in the movie :S


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 3, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh stop whining, we'dd all knew they were going to be *loosely* based on Dragon Ball manga, more focused on Chinese or Japanese Mithology over Space Monkeys.



If that's going to be the case, why not just make their own original movie then? I can understand trying to make a fresh story, but not when it gets to the point where you're changing what defined the characters in the first place. 



> And Picolo's actor is James Marsters, JAMES FUCKING MARSTERS, William The Bloody, he who used to be Brainiac back when Smallville was cool, and voiced Lex Luthor.



George Clooney acted in Batman & Robin. 



> Long story short, shut up, this is only borrowed material anyway, so don't go whining because he isn't green, because that's not the direction their going through, regardless of the fans (half of wich are awesome, half of wich are weeabos), and from all the shit that's gona came out of that crap, Piccolo's performance is gonna be by far the least to worry about.



What does simple physical appearance have to do with direction of the movie? Green is the most recognizable feature of Piccolo. Like I said, if liberties are going to be taken to such an extent that what defined the characters is being totally changed, then there's not much point in making an adaptation in the first place. They'd be better off making an original movie.



> Don't like it, proove you're not a weeabo, and don't go see it unless the reviews happen to by any chance be great.



How is anyone a weeaboo for not liking it? You're using the term all wrong anyways.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2008)

Marsters is on my fav actors list, and he's always portraied his parts with fairness talent and dignity.

Further more, they have Chow Yun-Fat, who is my third favorite martial art actor, and they're hiring 87Eleven for the special effects, so yeah, Matrix and 300 quality.



And being a weeabo is bitching all over the internet that movie sucks because it's not mangaka enough, or not a splattered copy of the original work, or insulting it because they just assume they're trying to be japanese, and not japanese inspired.
If you're gonna say it sucks, then wait for it, and then say why it sucks, don't go opening threads and poisoning a well with a pretty good shot before it's even out.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 3, 2008)

So it's bias towards your favorite actors coloring your opinion on every one else's opinion?


----------



## Federer (Sep 3, 2008)

Dragonball is gonna be greatest movie ever, you can see it already thanx to the screens. 

Akira Toriyama, I'm sorry, you must not feeling quite good when you see your manga being completely ruined. 

Picollo is a vampire?
Justin Chatwin, Goku? 
Yamcha, a Yakuza-member? Look at the face, for god sake. 
Roshi, no beard, no sunglasses, no bald head? 

*This is like a Schumacher Batman film, where Batman wears Supermans outfit.*


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmmm..... Maybe 

Good point. I guess it's about as frustrating as hearing they're gonna make a Dark gritty superman movie because of Batman.
Still, I much rather be an agreesive defense lawyer over a hopefull abused wife.


----------



## RRockv (Sep 3, 2008)

]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

James Marsters is actually one of my favorites, too. 

That being said, I still think this movie is going to be so awful it's hilarious. I'm sure James will give Piccolo the old college try, but it's not going to be Piccolo. It's going to be some weird-looking pale-skinned vampire from Outer Space.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2008)

> Effects
> 
> Dragonball special effects are being done by Amalgamated Dynamics, while the visual effects are being done by Ollin Studios, Zoic Studios, and Imagine Engine. The film will also have the anime style of fighting in Dragon Ball, such as chi energy blasts and auras. *Other special effects, such as Piccolo's green skin, will also be in the film. The makeup was done by Ed French and requires four hours of application.*



Yay, all is well, they're just gonna add it on the computer.
There will be no more dissing on Mr Marsters untill the movie cames out, where I might join the bandwagon or smite the non-believers.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 3, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Marsters is on my fav actors list, and he's always portraied his parts with fairness talent and dignity.
> 
> Further more, they have Chow Yun-Fat, who is my third favorite martial art actor, and they're hiring 87Eleven for the special effects, so yeah, Matrix and 300 quality.



You can have an all-star cast for a movie for all anyone cares, and while that may attract people, that doesn't guarantee a good movie. Many actors do experience failures in their career.



> And being a weeabo is bitching all over the internet that movie sucks because it's not mangaka enough, or not a splattered copy of the original work, or insulting it because they just assume they're trying to be japanese, and not japanese inspired.



Are you clueless?

ANYONE regardless of whether it was Japanese or not would be dissatisfied with a movie adaptation that takes such great liberties to the extent where not only the basic setting of the story is changed, but the traits and characteristics that defined the characters are gone as well. That covers people being upset about it not being close enough to the original source material.

I've never heard anyone bring it down for not being Japanese or Japanese inspired. You're making a broad assumption, frankly an idiotic one. 



> If you're gonna say it sucks, then wait for it, and then say why it sucks, don't go opening threads and poisoning a well with a pretty good shot before it's even out.



We know the story, we know the characters and their traits. Why can't we say it sucks?


----------



## Toffeeman (Sep 3, 2008)

There's a thread for DBZ LAM discussion already..


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You can have an all-star cast for a movie for all anyone cares, and while that may attract people, that doesn't guarantee a good movie. Many actors do experience failures in their career.


You do have a point. Get Cool and what not. So much promise so much fail 

Still. I'm not gonna be pre-emptive hate on this one just yet.



> Are you clueless?


Some of the time, it's what makes me acting normal so damn charming 


> ANYONE regardless of whether it was Japanese or not would be dissatisfied with a movie adaptation that takes such great liberties to the extent where not only the basic setting of the story is changed, but the traits and characteristics that defined the characters are gone as well. That covers people being upset about it not being close enough to the original source material.
> 
> I've never heard anyone bring it down for not being Japanese or Japanese inspired. You're making a broad assumption, frankly an idiotic one.


Well, I did just came from the Library... It just that it has enough things that I like in it to just stand while others spread hate on'em



> We know the story, we know the characters and their traits. Why can't we say it sucks?



To be fair, the story is gonna be difrent, the characters are sure as hell gonna be difrent, and the traits are going to be adaptated for the difrence.
I don't know any of them
Say it will suck at will, same way I feel that it sucks for people to assume something with things that I like is gonna be bad from the start. I know it was wrong of me to say "shut up", but I just came from the Library and the Café, so I apologize. Curse that second hate smoke


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh stop whining, we'dd all knew they were going to be *loosely* based on Dragon Ball manga, more focused on Chinese or Japanese Mithology over Space Monkeys.
> And Picolo's actor is James Marsters, JAMES FUCKING MARSTERS, William The Bloody, he who used to be Brainiac back when Smallville was cool, and voiced Lex Luthor.
> Fuck lookalikes. They've been fucking up the super hero movie genre for years anyway, and not untill they started replacing them with actuall talent (Iron Man, Hulk, Dark Knight) is when they actually started being good. Same goes for nigh impossible to replicate Manga features.
> Long story short, shut up, this is only borrowed material anyway, so don't go whining because he isn't green, because that's not the direction their going through, regardless of the fans (half of wich are awesome, half of wich are weeabos), and from all the shit that's gona came out of that crap, Piccolo's performance is gonna be by far the least to worry about.
> Don't like it, proove you're not a weeabo, and don't go see it unless the reviews happen to by any chance be great.



You're talking to a Angel/Buffy fan here man, James is a great actor and i actually stood up for this movie a bit. But if they can't even make his custom green, which is pretty simple to do, it kinda makes me mad. Can it still be entertaining? Yeah. I can dig James looking more like master from Buffy then pic from dbz, but atleast make him green. That's what we remember about pic the most. Well I do anyway.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2008)

They are gonna make his skin green, at least that's something we've been specificly told. Their probably just gona CGI it.


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Unfortunately, they gang raped it



that^^

the one thing that they couldnt have gone wrong with was the colour.....they went wrong with it


----------



## Even (Sep 3, 2008)

escamoh said:


> i posted this in the other thread
> 
> 
> 
> that's the piccolo who's in the film, not his son (the piccolo everyone is familiar with)



the movie version still ain't green


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

It's greenish. 

Why would they waste CGI on making him green when the costume/makeup itself could've just been green to begin with? 

Are they gonna CGI a beard, sunglasses, on Roshi? Maybe digitally remove his hair? Add in a turtle shell IN POST?!?


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 3, 2008)

You know this movie might be acceptable if it was by Mel Brooks or something, at least then we would know its not being taken seriously.


----------



## Chee (Sep 3, 2008)

They are CGIing the green? Wow, its called makeup.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 3, 2008)

He doesn't even look like Piccolo, infact, he looks more like Quan-Chi.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 3, 2008)

Gay .

I'd lol if someone likes the movie .


----------



## waterkunoichi (Sep 3, 2008)

My childhood just got shoved up it's own ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sure some people will love the movie. People still go to see movies like Disaster Movie, Epic Movie, Super Hero Movie, etc...

There must be a market for mindless drivel.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Sep 3, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> He doesn't even look like Piccolo, infact, he looks more like Quan-Chi.



Ok that comment made me laugh and your right. I understand they have a tight budget but they could at least make it look closer to the character. I was a fan of James when he played Brainiac on Smallville and he didn't even get makeup for that role so I'm thankful at least they're not making him a shape shifter.


----------



## SPN (Sep 3, 2008)

Not even Chow Yun-Fat can save this movie.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 3, 2008)

I wonder what Freeza will like?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope we never get to the point we see Frieza.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 3, 2008)

i want to destroy something


----------



## Ippy (Sep 3, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I wonder what Freeza will like?


They'll cast Richard Simmons to play his part.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 3, 2008)

See, this is why I told you people that Fox fails.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 3, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I wonder what Freeza will like?




Freiza will be a 9 foot tall black man who thinks he is the most powerful being in the universe. Vegeta will be the son of K.Vegeta who owns an orphanage called Saiyan. One day the crazy black man escaped from prison and slaughtered the Saiyan foundation. From that day forward the survivors Vegeta, Nappa, and Radditz swore revenge on Freiza. Little did they know Freiza got a job at Nasa and went to mars. So now they need to find Kakarot a former Saiyan foundation child, so he can convince Bulma to finance Vegeta and the gang to build a ship and go to mars to fight Frieza.

And that is DBZ the movie, as done by James Wong and Fox.


----------



## vervex (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, they totally screwed up Piccolo. I didn't think they could fail so hard.

Don't they realize their movie will be a disaster?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 3, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> What did the do to my childhood
> 
> Source
> Disapporving Any Shitty Wank for Op/Ble/Nar/Db/Etc/Comics


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 3, 2008)

LMBBFAO GAWDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!

WHAT THE FUCK! 

I'm going to see this movie and i will keel over in laughter lmao. Do they NOT realize how this shit is looking? If people get paid top dollar to come up with concepts, direction, and ideas about movies....then damnit i need to apply for that job because clearly you can do it without giving a flying fuck.


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 3, 2008)

omg he looks like a goblin.

That is NOT Piccolo.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 3, 2008)

that looks horrible


----------



## Koi (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh god why did I look at that AGAIN?!




*POR QUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE?!*


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazingly bad...just really bad.  

* 





GoodMoogle said:


> They'll cast Richard Simmons to play his part.




   after seeing Piccolo - wouldn't doubt it one bit.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 4, 2008)

A wise man once said, "I lost all hope for this pathetic clan"!!

Allow me to rephrase his statement,"I lost all hope for this pathetic looking fail of a movie"!


----------



## Auron (Sep 4, 2008)

all i can say is............................................

LoL


----------



## Hylian (Sep 4, 2008)

um yea they changed how the joker looked in TDK so he could look more realistic, what's the difference here? 

as long as he still captures the essence of demon king piccolo, i'm fine


----------



## TheWon (Sep 4, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Freiza will be a 9 foot tall black man who thinks he is the most powerful being in the universe. Vegeta will be the son of K.Vegeta who owns an orphanage called Saiyan. One day the crazy black man escaped from prison and slaughtered the Saiyan foundation. From that day forward the survivors Vegeta, Nappa, and Radditz swore revenge on Freiza. Little did they know Freiza got a job at Nasa and went to mars. So now they need to find Kakarot a former Saiyan foundation child, so he can convince Bulma to finance Vegeta and the gang to build a ship and go to mars to fight Frieza.
> 
> And that is DBZ the movie, as done by James Wong and Fox.



Why he got to be Black! LOL 



Hylian said:


> um yea they changed how the joker looked in TDK so he could look more realistic, what's the difference here?
> 
> as long as he still captures the essence of demon king piccolo, i'm fine


For real , and I bet you thought Bush was a good president also. Santa just called and he said "That shit is horrible!"


----------



## Mori (Sep 4, 2008)

This movie seems more and more like a joke. It's like they _want_ us to be disappointed by it.


----------



## Koi (Sep 4, 2008)

Hylian said:


> um yea they changed how the joker looked in TDK so he could look more realistic, what's the difference here?
> 
> as long as he still captures the essence of demon king piccolo, i'm fine



Seriously dude, in Dragonball there was a talking pig.  And he was kind of cool.  He hung out with a floaty cat.

Also?  People shoot energy blasts out of their palms and have powerups that turn them into long-haired Aryans.

The 'realism' argument is irrelevant here.


----------



## Grape (Sep 4, 2008)

he.
is.
not.
fucking.
green.
wtf


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 4, 2008)

^yea i know that sucks


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 4, 2008)

The spitting image of 'that Yellow bastard' from Sin City.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

That's the guy from Buffy, isn't it?

He looks like the aliens in Star Trek Nemesis.


----------



## jdbzkh (Sep 4, 2008)

omg he's not green 

why dont you wait till you see the movie 

cause Joker wasnt bleached in TDK but guess what???

It was the best Joker ever  

so give the movie a shot before you claim crap at best it might be better than Fantastic Four at worse it will be like Ghost Rider


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 4, 2008)

I see they didn't use very much of the 100 million dollar that shit cost in make up


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 4, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh stop whining, we'dd all knew they were going to be *loosely* based on Dragon Ball manga



Yeah, it's about as loose as a 80 year old prostitute's pussy.

lawlz at this whole movie. Why couldn't they have used Taopaipai or something?


----------



## Jimin (Sep 4, 2008)

They couldn't even make him green. Thats sad.


----------



## Auron (Sep 4, 2008)

Hylian said:


> um yea they changed how the joker looked in TDK so he could look more realistic, what's the difference here?
> 
> as long as he still captures the essence of demon king piccolo, i'm fine



did i just see the word realistic used in relation to DBZ?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 5, 2008)

^I think you did man


----------



## Talon. (Sep 5, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> What did the do to my childhood
> 
> Source
> Ters



who wants to help me mutilate the costume designer?
that looks nothimg like piccolo, i hope they all get shot in the faec


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Yeah, it's about as loose as a 80 year old prostitute's pussy.
> 
> lawlz at this whole movie. Why couldn't they have used Taopaipai or something?



That would've made sense.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 5, 2008)

Piccolo looks like fuckin' Quan Chi from MK


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 6, 2008)

Hang on, in the second pic... Is 'Goku' attempting a Genki Dama?!


----------



## Proxy (Sep 6, 2008)

Much disappointment, I sense. 

Can it get any worse? I shudder to think so.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 6, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Hang on, in the second pic... Is 'Goku' attempting a Genki Dama?!



hope not....


----------



## Ippy (Sep 6, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Hang on, in the second pic... Is 'Goku' attempting a Genki Dama?!


----------



## Dan (Sep 6, 2008)

This film will be horrible.


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 6, 2008)

Definitely watching this movie, just for the lulz


----------



## nanni (Sep 6, 2008)

i would faceplam.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 6, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Hang on, in the second pic... Is 'Goku' attempting a Genki Dama?!



i think so......   
chatwin should change his name to chat-phail. Seriously. War of the worlds was ok, but i bet this will ruin chatfails career


----------



## Hylian (Sep 6, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Hang on, in the second pic... Is 'Goku' attempting a Genki Dama?!



no..it just looks like he's landing from a jump or something


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 6, 2008)

this is getting worse the closer we get


----------



## Yondaime (Sep 6, 2008)

So........ki beams are just blurs of wind?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 6, 2008)

I...this...this can't be real! THIS CAN'T BE REAL!!! I know! This is just a bad dream right!? Or some horrible joke! Yeah! That's it!!! It's a bad joke!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!! OK, you guys can stop now!!!


----------



## HO-OH (Sep 6, 2008)

why the fuck does piccolo look like king koopa from the super mario bros. movie


----------



## Ippy (Sep 6, 2008)

Who the fuck is Justin Chatwin, and why is he playing the part of Goku?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2008)

Seriously guys what did you expect? This is a movie based on DBZ, it can't possibly not look funny and retarded.

Oh btw Bulma looks hot.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 7, 2008)

only positive is Bulma is hot


----------



## Ippy (Sep 7, 2008)

Bulma and Chichi being hot won't save this movie.

I'm basically just watching it for the laughs.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 7, 2008)

yea this movie could be the funniest of the year!


----------



## Nejifangirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Geez, it wouldn't work out from the start already. Oh craps, luckily it isn't Naruto...Thank goodness..oh wait then agian Kishi got his inspiration frm DB..*CRIES*


----------



## Chee (Sep 7, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I...this...this can't be real! THIS CAN'T BE REAL!!! I know! This is just a bad dream right!? Or some horrible joke! Yeah! That's it!!! It's a bad joke!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!! OK, you guys can stop now!!!



I bet you'll bust a gut when the trailer comes out.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 7, 2008)

Nejifangirl said:


> Geez, it wouldn't work out from the start already. Oh craps, luckily it isn't Naruto...Thank goodness..oh wait then agian Kishi got his inspiration frm DB..*CRIES*



Naruto probably isnt far off man. Viz media has there own movie studio now so I wouldnt doubt a Naruto movie in the near future.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Sep 7, 2008)

Both shows require alot of CGI but DB more than Naruto I think.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 7, 2008)

Naruto could pass with all the ninja stuff, they can make that realistic except for the jutsu maybe....


----------



## Piekage (Sep 8, 2008)

Naruto wouldn't translate into live action well at all, not without some *major* changes.


----------



## Boromir (Sep 8, 2008)

What the *FUCK!*
Hollywood should just stay the fuck away from anime. They don't stand a fucking chance in making a live-action as good as an anime, EVER.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 8, 2008)

yea these types of movies will never be as good as anime


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 8, 2008)

The worst thing of all is i'm still gonna see this piece of shit movie


----------



## xRenChi (Sep 8, 2008)

Ohh i am so going to watch this shit.
And laugh.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll be there too


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2008)

lol @ Dragonball.

This movie will be worse than the Super Mario Bros movie.  This movie will be worse than Leprechaun in the Hood.  It will even be worse than Battlefield Earth, Starship Troopers 2 and 3, and House of the Dead 1 and 2.  No one will have to worry about high expectations going into the movie...that's for damn sure.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 8, 2008)

anyone got a link to the Super Mario Bros movie, that has to be a good laugh.....just like this will be. anyone else see Piccolo's pants? they look ok


----------



## xRenChi (Sep 9, 2008)

I've read somewhere that Goku will be in high school 
Not sure if this info is true, but damn that will be funny


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2008)

xRenChi said:


> I've read somewhere that Goku will be in high school
> Not sure if this info is true, but damn that will be funny



And he rides a car
And yes, that's true


----------



## Talon. (Sep 9, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> anyone got a link to the Super Mario Bros movie, that has to be a good laugh.....just like this will be. anyone else see Piccolo's pants? they look ok



yeah hold on a sec.......
Listen! Listen!

^lolwut


worst movie ever


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 9, 2008)

I've seen the the Super Mario Bros movie a billion times. It's crap but I love watching it


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 9, 2008)

I will never look at Mario the same...


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Sep 9, 2008)

They just raped my childhood. I wanna cry someone cry with me


----------



## Garfield (Sep 9, 2008)

The only thing slightly good about the movie is the girl


----------



## Waspinator (Sep 9, 2008)

That is the visage of Primus right there.


----------



## Munak (Sep 10, 2008)

Who am I kidding? People will still watch this for teh dargonbalz.

I'd rent this DVD just for the lulz.  Will be waiting.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 10, 2008)

Im going to go the premire and slit my wrist in protest


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 10, 2008)

^that could cause some problems


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Sep 10, 2008)

Actually, I was thinking of getting protest signs and standing in front of movie theatres with my TV and DVD players showing real Dragon Ball movies. We would probably BBQ.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm going to not give a darn and watch it on DVD, laugh, and still not give a darn.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 10, 2008)

I would be really surprised if anyone at all had high expectation for this garbage called a movie.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 10, 2008)

It really doesn't bother me for some reason. I know what the real Dragonball is, and it rocks, this is going to suck, and we should laugh while knowing there can't be anything as good as the original Dragonball


----------



## Chee (Sep 10, 2008)

That dude that plays Goku has a weird left eye. It's like one eye is bigger than the other or something.


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 10, 2008)

O geez, why does he look like the Reapers from Blade II?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 11, 2008)

^ur avatar just....ughh


----------



## batanga (Sep 11, 2008)

shadow__nin said:


> O geez, why does he look like the Reapers from Blade II?


No piccolo, you are the reapers.


----------

